# My experience with Bulbs.com



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Guy's, I wanted to say a bit about my experience with this company. I will start from the beginning. I have a Sony VPL-VWPro1 and when I needed a new lamp I searched like most of us do and I remembered seeing this company in my city so I gave them a call. They were very polite and knowledgeable which of course is to be expected when a company wants your business. We all know it is what they do if you have an issue that counts. I was assured that they only use OEM lamps or if you prefer,original equipment parts, and so I ordered the lamp. The price was right and shipping was free so I liked that right off the bat. Well some time went buy and I was wondering where the lamp was so I called them. They said it was delivered about a week prior to me calling them and I said I never recieved it. They said they would check with UPS and get back to me. Well I decided to go outside and look around and sure enough I found the bulb outside buried in about 3 inches of snow. I believe it was December. Well I called them back and told them I found it and that I wasn't too happy with UPS leaving it out in the snow. They said they thought it would be fine and made a note of it on their computor and to call them if there was an issue. Well fast forward to yesterday and the lamp in my PJ went out. I got the lamp I bought from them and went to install it. Keep in mind they have a warranty of 90 days on lamps which is pretty much standard in the industry so it was well beyond that. When I went to install it I had a very hard time getting it to seat correctly but after about 15 minutes of trying I finally got it in. I really was worried about that and so I called bulbs.com and told them what was happening. They said they saw the note made of what happened and would talk to their PJ guy and get back to me. In the meantime I called Sony CS and was told it could have an alignment issue even though the lamp seemed to be working. I called bulbs.com back and talked to them about what Sony said. Well they just said they would send me a new lamp and housing and to just throw away my old lamp into the recycle bin. So needless to say I wanted to let you guys know that this company stood by the product and their customer with flying colors. It is so good to see that there are still some companies out there that care and because of that I would recommend this place to anyone needing a lamp whether it be for a PJ or a tv or any other type of lamp or bulb they might need. Thanks www.bulbs.com it was a pleasure giving you my business. Also I mentioned this forum to them and suggested they should check it out and possibly become a sponsor here. I hope that is ok with HTS. Thanks for reading this guys and have a great day. :T


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great review,good hear hear you were treated as you were,sounds like you were WOW'd.i'll be adding them to my fav's.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That is nice to hear. It seems like it's getting harder to find good customer support these days. I'll check them out. I can think of several friends that would like to hear about them as well. Did they seem interested in being a sponsor?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Tonto said:


> That is nice to hear. It seems like it's getting harder to find good customer support these days. I'll check them out. I can think of several friends that would like to hear about them as well. Did they seem interested in being a sponsor?


Hard to say but they were very thankful that I was going to give them a good review. Hopefully they will at least check out the forum.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Got my new lamp and housing today. Happy, Happy, Joy Joy.......:bigsmile:


----------

